# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Vos avis sur les Blog's SVP

## Marc Lussac

Si vous lisez les Blog's : http://blog.developpez.com/ pourriez-vous nous donner votre avis, nous dire comment vous lisez les Blog's, ce que vous y trouvez de bien, pas bien etc ?

*1) Comment lisez-vous les Blogs* ? Lisez vous uniquement le "rcap gnral Blog" : http://blog.developpez.com/ ou lisez vous des Blogs en particuliers, lesquels, comment et pourquoi ? 


*2)  que voulez vous voir sur le "rcap Blogs"* ?

a) uniquement les sujet pour dveloppeurs.

b) les sujets pour dveloppeurs, systmes _(windows/linux,..)_  et rseaux.

c) tout ce qui est informatique, y compris logiciels et hardware, en plus de cis dessus.

d) tout, y compris les sujets persos, voyages, ma femme, mon chien, mon pc en panne, etc...


Qu'en pensez-vous ? Votre avis gnral sur ces Blogs, ce que vous y trouvez, et ce qu'ils devraient tre selon vous ?


 ::merci::

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


1) Je lis rgulirement deux blogs :
Le blog Java parce que c'est celui qui correspond  mon domaine.
Et le "rcap Blogs" pour me tenir inform sur tout le reste...

2) Pour le "rcap Blogs", je pense que le *c)* est un minimum...
Toutefois, si il y a des sujets persos du *d)* de temps en temps, ce n'est pas trop drangeant...
Par contre, si ils deviennent trop nombreux ca peut lasser (sur le "rcap Blogs" en tout cas)

a++

----------


## l.sage

Je lis le blog "Rcap" car il est syndiqu dans mon News Reader via le flux RSS. Je trouverais dommage de ne pas y retrouver tous les articles de tous les blogs, car c'est via ce "sommaire" que je dcide de lire tel ou tel article.

----------


## rolkA

Salut,

1) Je lis uniquement le Rcap .
2) Je pense aussi que c) est un minimum. Ou alors, il faudrait crer plusieurs catgories et ranger les blogs automatiquement (je veux dire que ce serait  l'auteur de choisir, il n'y aurait pas de tri ultrieur). Si ce n'est pas faisable par manque de temps ou autre, alors mieux vaut tout laisser dans le rcap, non ? Voil.

Autre remarque: Je ne sais pas si un dlestage des blogs est prvu, mais  la question "avis gnral sur les blogs", je prfrerais vraiment qu'il n'y ait pas de dlestage.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas membre du club, je ne peux donc pas rpondre directement sur le sujet http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie....php?t=290126.
> 
> Mais voici tout de mme mon avis  :
> 
> 1 - je ne lis pas le rcap car Firefox me fournit lui mme un rcap du RSS du rcap 
> 
> 2 - je lis les blogs des personnes que je connais par leur srieux : Piotrek, Moebius, et maintenant celui de ceddup.
> ...

----------


## lunatix

perso, j'essaye de tout lire !

  je trouve certains posts trop lourds (plein d'images, etc.... et ca serait bien que pas defaut, ils ne soient pas entierements  l'ecran (genre cliquez ici pour voir la suite))

la colonne de droite est un peu large finalement, elle prend de la place pour pas grand chose.

sinon, c'est tres sympa

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

Bonjour,

J'essaye de lire tout le recapitulatif et la totalit des articles qui m'ont interess.

 Le d)  mon avis ne devrait pas tre prsent dans le recap, il y'a une liste des blogs, alors si quelqu'un veut avoir des infos personnelles sur un bloggeur, il n'a qu' aller dans son blog!

J'hsite entre a) b) et c). Les trois sont interessants   ::):  .
Si possible, on pourrait proposer une liste droulante (un peu comme celle qui donne la liste de blogs) pour que chacun choisisse ce qu'il aimerait voir dans son rcap (ce n'est qu'une ide  ::):  ). C permettrait entre autres de se tenir au courant uniquement de ce qui nous interesse (sans avoir  parcourir des pages entires).

sinon  ::ccool::

----------


## lunatix

effectivement c'est vrai que le titre et le bas de blog ne sont pas tres apparents...

peut etre en modifiant 


```

```

mais ca serait mieux si on virait les marges a gauche et a droite (genre un bandeau), et du coup ca fait modifier le padding du bloc   ::?:    enfin, peut etre un truc dans le genre quoi

----------


## Marc Lussac

> je trouve certains posts trop lourds (plein d'images, etc.... et ca serait bien que pas defaut, ils ne soient pas entierements  l'ecran (genre cliquez ici pour voir la suite))


C'est rsolu normalement   ::):  , mais c'est  chaque blogueur de faire attention. Les recommandations sur ce sujet ont t donnes aux blogeurs.





> la colonne de droite est un peu large finalement, elle prend de la place pour pas grand chose.


Oui, ca serais peut etre mieux de diminuer la largeur de la colonne de droite, peut etre en se calant sur la largeur du calendrier, si le calendrider est incomprssible.

----------


## gege2061

Je commence par lire la recap puis le me dirige vers le blog d'Anomaly, d'ANDY C, et de gnux (qui d'ailleur n'apparai pas dans la liste des blogs  droite  ::cry::  ) et puis un petit tour sur le blog du Club.

Gnralement, je les lit ds que je vien sur le forum et surtotu si j'ai le temps.




> 2) que voulez vous voir sur le "rcap Blogs" ? 
> 
> a) uniquement les sujet pour dveloppeurs. 
> 
> b) les sujets pour dveloppeurs, systmes (windows/linux,..) et rseaux. 
> 
> c) tout ce qui est informatique, y compris logiciels et hardware, en plus de cis dessus. 
> 
> d) tout, y compris les sujets persos, voyages, ma femme, mon chien, mon pc en panne, etc...


La rponse C, et c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre  ::lol::

----------

